# Bunnies Can Fly!!!!



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't tinker with nature!!!!!!

Please give the video a miss if easily offended.

http://youtu.be/IxFfxTZA6ao

Hobbsy


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Such is life. And death. My wife feeds the birds most days of the year. Unintentionally it becomes a hawk feeder. The hunter in me is fascinated by it. 

The Red Tails are big and "Death from above". The birds never see one coming. Blue Jays are a common target here it seems. I will be looking out the window watching the birds and with no alarm straight down from the sky "boom" they get hit hard and carried away. They never attack if we are in the yard. My wife throws things at them and chases them off if she sees one in our trees. 

Sparrow hawks are entirely different. They announce their presence and come in low. And they will attack with people in the yard. You know one is coming because all the birds will make noise and retreat to the thickest bushes and trees. The sparrow hawk will pick a single bird that was at the feeder and stay on it like a fighter plane. Through bushes, trees, to the ground. Most get picked off mid air, they can't escape. Fascinating to watch.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I tried and failed to get a picture of a sparrow hawk last weekend. There is a small tree surrounded by brush that's right next to the duck blind. He flew in, and landed in it with a small finch for breakfast. The brush kept getting in the way, and then my movement made him decide he wasn't in the best spot.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Last year @ a fun trial - my hunting buddy Brett flushes a quail - gets about 10ft in the air when a Red Tail Hawk nails it - we got credit 4 the bird - LOL


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

When We first brought Fergy home at &7 weeks... we had to be out side with him when ever he was out, and the Great horned Owes watched him until he was 4 mo. old. We had to be with him at night always... it was not a joke!!!
When he was about 5 mo. they finally left, elsewise, they were sitting on peeks, they sat on the silhouette next door, just waiting...and watching.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Don't tinker with nature!!!!!!
> 
> Please give the video a miss if easily offended.
> 
> ...


coffee through nostrils watching this, shouldn't laugh but couldn't help it..


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, that little girl is traumatized now.  

When I was in 3rd grade my dog found a burrow under a bush in the front yard and took out a few of the babies. I decided I had to "rescue" the rest and took them out. I didn't know that my scent would keep the mother away so we got to raise rabbits for a couple weeks. The one I'd claimed as my own died and my mom decided to let the others go in the woods behind the house. RIP little Kieran. 

Best to leave wildlife rehab to the experts.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I've got a little bit of a hawk problem now with the pigeons, and desperation seems to make them bolder and bolder.... One has come within a foot of my head, literally.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

PAHA! I thought this was going to be something gross because of the warning! Quite funny, poor tiny cute bunny. Lucky bird got a good dinner!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

CatK said:


> ... tiny cute bunny. ...


"Cute" until they find your vegetable garden. "Oh, look ... lettuce!"


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

This reminds me of when I was walking H with the inlaws and Bruno round a lake. The inlaws 3 year old niece was there. 

Suddenly a rabbit ran out into the path. Bruno chased it into the lake. Terrified, it swam in circles, and before we could grab it it swam out into the middle of the lake before twitching a few times then floating sideways on the surface... We told the little girl it was just sleeping..

I never knew rabbits could swim either.... Although judging by this episode, they probably can't!!


----------

